# Skype calling issue



## ebhakt (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all,

Thank you guys for making such a beautiful OS: FreeBSD 9. I have installed FreeBSD 9 over (format, clean install) my previous FreeBSD 8.2.

Earlier in the previous version I wasn't able to install Skype, but now in FreeBSD 9, i am. What I did was I followed http://tyuu.com/wordpress/?p=559 (Please translate it to english first) and installed emulators/linux_base-f10 first. I have then installed skype port from net-im/skype and then [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] Now I am able to login fine into skype.

[I have a laptop and a desktop. The desktop is on FreeBSD 9. This is the environment which I am testing on]

But when I call somebody, it rings on the other end, but as soon as the person on the other end picks up that call, it gets disconnected, it says that "There's a problem with this call" and tries to reconnect (This is what is shown at the other end). Now for any incoming call it displays on my FreeBSD 9 Desktop that "Name" is calling you but when I pick up the call it is actually getting denied (It gets disconnected actually). Can you please help me about calling feature in skype?

I was searching on the internet using google and found this: http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.co...io-Playback-Messages-work-fine-td4434868.html. Then in my skype >> options >> Sound Devices I have set Microphone to Default, speakers to OSS and Ringing to OSS. When I was reading the article above it says that OSS has been dropped so I also tried editing /compat/linux/etc/alsa/pcm/pcm-oss.conf. This is what it looks like:


```
# pcm-oss plugin configuration

pcm.oss {
	type oss
	device /dev/dsp1
	hint {
		description "Open Sound System"
	}
}

ctl.oss {
	type oss
	device /dev/mixer1
	hint {
		description "Open Sound System"
	}
}
```

Earlier before editing I was not even able to call. After editing this file I am able to make a call and it gets displayed at the other end but gets rejected when the person picks up the call. I am sure the sound card driver is installed because I am able to play videos from youtube with sound and video. The second problem is that when there is an incoming call it is not ringing in the speakers and neither in the headphone as well.

Can you help, please.

Thank You 
Bhaskar
/----------
The ebhakt


----------



## OH (Jan 26, 2012)

linux-f10 is the standard in FreeBSD 9.0, so you don't need the edits in /etc/make.conf

In my /compat/linux/etc/alsa/pcm/pcm-oss.conf there is no number following /dev/dsp or /dev/mixer, also I can't remember ever having to touch that file before.

Did you try to "Make a testcall" (possible from the same sound devices page in the options), if so how did that go?

Oh, and post the output of [cmd=]mixer[/cmd]


----------



## ebhakt (Jan 27, 2012)

The output of mixer is :


```
# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
```


When I try to make a test call it is failing. However I am able to chat frequently.


----------



## ebhakt (Jan 27, 2012)

Any ideas about the Skype call failure issue? Thanks in advance for the help needed.


----------



## Chteufleur (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

*T*try to configure sound devices to OSS (all of them) in options of skype. Like this I can start a call, but nobody can hear me.

Let me know.


----------



## ManaHime (Apr 20, 2012)

You don't have "mic" in your mixer?


----------

